
Can Poland’s Faded Brutalist Architecture Be Redeemed? - danielam
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/10/t-magazine/poland-brutalism-architecture.html
======
vectorEQ
:').... look at poland politics today. save the country first, then the
architecture! beautyful country with great rich culture and people, being
destroyed now and sold out to the EU for personal interests of these
politicians. if that goes through... forger about saving anything there....

